# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  الباطما بينكم

## الباطما

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اليوم أحط الرحال في هذا المنتدى الذي سمعت عنه حديثا
أتمنى أن أجد مكانا بينكم

----------


## mohamed73

*اهلا ومرحبا* * حياكـ الله بينا ونتمنى ان يسسعدكـ منتدانا* * اهلا وسهلابك بيننا* * اضفت نورا جديداعلى منتدنا* * كلنا لهفة وشوق لرؤية مواضيعك المفيدة* * وكلناآمل على ان يحوز منتدانا على رضاكـ واعجابك* * بانتظار ابدعاتك على صفحاته* * فاهلا بك مرةآخرى مرحبى بخويا*

----------


## الباطما

> *اهلا ومرحبا* * حياكـ الله بينا ونتمنى ان يسسعدكـ منتدانا* * اهلا وسهلابك بيننا* * اضفت نورا جديداعلى منتدنا* * كلنا لهفة وشوق لرؤية مواضيعك المفيدة* * وكلناآمل على ان يحوز منتدانا على رضاكـ واعجابك* * بانتظار ابدعاتك على صفحاته* * فاهلا بك مرةآخرى مرحبى بخويا*

 شكرا أخي على الترحيب الحار
أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## salihmob

الف مرحب بيك اخي الغالي في منتداك 
نتمني ان نري مواضيعك المميزة 
الف مرحب بيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

مرحبا بك اخي الكريم أتمنى انك تقضي معنا أسعد وأحلى الأوقات

----------


## محمد السيد

نورت المنتدى حبيبي

----------

